

Ask HN: design required reading - safetyscissors

Hi everyone!<p>I am a developer and I feel that I can't design myself out of a paperbag sometimes. I was wondering if there are any books or sites that I can look at to improve my UI design skills?<p>Thank you :)
======
michaelpinto
I'm a designer and I can tell you the following: Don't be fooled by anyone who
tells you that you can learn everything about usability or design in general
after reading one book.

If on the other hand you're looking for a starting point I'd recommend "Don't
Make Me Think: A Common Sense Approach to Web Usability" by Steve Krug.

------
zeratul
I'm not sure what type of UI design you have in mind but as far as Web UI
design CSS Zen Garden was a revelation for me:

<http://www.csszengarden.com/>

